# What's the naughtiest thing youv ever fed your rats



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

We all know rats should be on a healthy diet, but sometimes we just can't resist giving them something "naughty" to eat! So what has everyone fed their rats as a one off and how did they react?


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

I usually feed my rats a little bit of whatever I am having for a meal or a snack or whatever. I know it might not be good for them but they only get one short life so it might as well be a happy one! hehe


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

To be honest me too :$ I don't force it on them but they usually are out all the time so if they want a bit of my dinner/dessert they are more than welcome and of course I'll give them the essential veg and fruit everyday. Just tonight I was having strawberry gateau and all 6 of them were round it like flies (they free range together now yay) I just let them have some of the strawberry sauce and some strawberries, they ate the majority of it though lol! Well there is 6 of them and I'm a small girl too so I only had a little bit ! They eat more than me half the time!


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

And your post made me feel better to be honest haha, I worry everyday then think well I had a rat before that lived to 5.5 years old and that's how she was fed (technically my sisters rat but we lived in the same house then) and all of my gerbils lived past the average age as well as a rabbit we had once, it had no teeth and everything, still liked way past the average life span. Also had a cat live till she was 25, and I honestly think it's the way we feed them, I don't believe in just rat food alone and that's mainly the reason I make my own food now, variety and stuff! Tastes better aswell and I want my boys to enjoy their food (btw they are not obese, they are actually the perfect weight for their age, bar 1 who was fat when I got him)


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

When I go on vacation and I take my rats with me sometimes my boyfriend and I will stop at a gas station or someplace on the way to eat. Usually they get the tiniest bite of whatever I'm having. Last time they got a tiny bite of my crunch wrap from taco bell. =P


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Ice cream, Nutella, McDonalds hamburger, fries, the list goes on. They don't get no more than bite or two though!


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

I just gave my girls each a m&m today and then they each had about 3 or 4 goldfish crackers... haha I guess that's not too bad but they are still small and I don't want them to get spoiled on junk food just yet xD They are all of their giant salad from yesterday though so I suppose they deserved a little treat.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, my girls guilt me so easily. I have willingly allowed nibbles of my ice cream sandwich, parts of BBQ chips, and often allow them to clean the plate when I'm done with my yucky microwave food (pizza roll juice is a favorite). I'm so easily guilted into these things, so I'm grateful my rats are tiny and homebound, so their junk food gets limited. I went through Arby's with my dog and as they handed me the bag of food they paused -- "Are the chicken fingers for her?" "....yes". 

I swear I'm not an awful rat owner D: They just had an apple for breakfast. But again, my rats are so adorable I tend to be guilted...and I mean all but the stem/core for breakfast which even IRIS my fat rat thought was excessive.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha, I am like all the other people here. I can't resist giving our ratties a little bit of this and that of whatever I'm eating. Though, the mcdonalds milk shake they all got to share with me was probably by far the worst!


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

My worst was the hot wing from KFC they shared the other week, they loved it so much. On a healthier note, my baby boys, had half a boiled egg today for the first time, they fought over it something crazy haha it was funny to watch!!


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh just be careful with the apples btw, the seeds are actually dangerous for them.


----------



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

If I drop any food in the floor, like Goldfish, popcorn, or cereal, it is fair game for the boys when they are out. But mostly I share what I'm eating, some of the veggies off my sandwich, or some rice from Chinese. 

They love when I make eggs, I always give them a big chunk of my egg. But the naughtiest thing I feed them are bits of freeze pops. It's pure sugar, but they love it on a hot day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

m&ms and an icelolly lol.. or even a cheese ball.. They loved them all lmao!


----------



## franticfur (May 31, 2014)

I felt bad about my boys foods until I read these lol. Mine eats potato flakes, tomato slice, cheerios, yogurt, and wet dog food.


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

I fed my rats nachos last night. I was making nachos so I decided to make some for them, too.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Beer


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Can't eat ice lollies around my boys now without having four rats climbing into my mouth to get at it. They super love ice lollies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

My rat Rasputin when he was alive had a bit of my peanut butter malt and went absolutely nuts over it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Lol, im loving the replies! ive never tried mines with ice lollies! sounds like a plan for a super sunny day!


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Back when I had boy ratties, my husband used to let them drink some mt dew out of his mouth. Cute huh? No, the little buggers are surprisingly strong and when least expecting would crawl up and use both hands to just rip your lip down to see whats in your mouth. Surprise would usually make your mouth drop, and then it was a race to get their head in your mouth before you could stop them. Embarrassingly rude behavior haha.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hahaha I laughed out loud^^ I love that! Sounds so sweet  mines don't like fizzy drinks!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

So far, barbecue. They went crazy for it, they tried to intercept the fork before it reached my mouth 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleFuzzBalls (Apr 21, 2014)

You have no idea how much this thread has helped me. I got my first rats when I was 6, so I had no idea what I was doing, I did everything wrong and I have always held tons of guilt for it and am always paranoid that I'm not going to be good enough for my rats and IDK, this thread just really made me feel better.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

DustyRat said:


> Beer


"beer" LOL

My worse is mashed potatoes and chocolate chips. Every so often I let them indulge. Most the time I'm a mean mum and they only get healthy stuff. Trying to avoid the vet with good food for them.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

And i just remembered that one time where they got whisky and pumpkin cheesecake .-.
6 or 7 months back I was bad sick and I couldn't stop coughing and my throat was sore so I made a hot toddy. Lilly made a dive for my whisky and lapped up quite a bit before I managed to get her. She spent the next hour or so looking smug as she wobbled around drunkenly, little alcoholic. 

The pumpkin cheesecake was actually a very rare treat and they all devoured it then tracked little cheesecake paw prints all over the fleece.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Lol! Mines have never had alcohol, but then again I don't drink! If I have food and they want a bit or a drink they help themselves! I made a bowl of cereal the other day and they gathered around for the milk! I love this forum it makes me laugh!!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I give my rats pizza crust whenever my family orders Papa John's Pizza. We don't eat the crust for the most part, so my rats get a bit of a treat.  They also get chicken or rib bones sometimes, but that's not really very naughty. That's what I love about rats, though. They can eat pretty much anything. My little garbage disposals. <3

Now, Eevee got the naughtiest treat ever the other day. Before getting her out, I had been eating some Pringles Stix (Honey Butter. Yum) and I guess some had broken off and fallen into my chair because Eevee started crunching something when I didn't think I'd given her any food... I initially took it away from her, but her eyes... her little puppy dog eyes... It was only a small bit and who can blame her? Those things are extremely tasty.

Hmm... what else...? I did give Meeko (a rat I no longer have) a Mini Club Cracker once (or maybe part of one... can't remember). Since he was by the door, he got the most treats of all my rats at the time. I think I also tore of a tiny corner of my sandwich once and gave him the bread. Oh, and on our way home from the vet, Bartok got a bit of my McDonald's Grilled Chicken Snack Wrap. I think I gave him a bit of tortilla, cheese, and of course chicken.

I can't really think of anything else... I'm pretty paranoid about feeding my rats human food.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wev always fed our pets human food and I believe it's the reason they always live way over average life span, even pet store pets .


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Mine don't get REALLY naughty foods, because for the most part they aren't out while I'm eating. But there are exceptions. I've fed them:

- Fruit loops (ran out of cereal for their mix once and we only had fruit loops )
- a DQ blizzard 
- Yogis. They're meant for pets but I know they aren't the best.
- Rawhide. Now I know that there's controversy over this, but they used to get a weekly rawhide bone. They were so disappointed when I stopped getting them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

I think my rats are the only rats ever that refuse to eat yoggie drops!! Seriously, they were the first treat I bought them and still have the bag of them somewhere, they put their noses up to them as if what is this crap?? Strange rats...


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Cookie Butter.

Krispy Kreme donut.. Chocolate-brownie-chocolate-swirl-chocolate-cake ice cream.. variety of other delicious pastries, mm... whatever I'm eating, to be honest.. (And I LIVE for food). Teeny tiny portions, mind you. Still, they only live 2 years and I can't help spoiling my babies ><


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

lol they learn to beg


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Anything and everything. Provided it's not on the "bad foods" list.


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

Hubby and I eat our meals in the living room and my rats cage sits right next to my side of the couch. Many times Riley comes out and helps himself to my food. He's a hoarder. He'll grab a morsel and run back to his "kitchen" with it. He always has a collection of whatever I've been eating. He gets his rat blocks, too, of course, and fruits and veggies. He likes yogurt and smoothies. The other day I picked up a few jars of baby food fruit combinations on sale and he likes those. I like to see him try new things.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Yummy^^ lucky boys  if I'm eating something really naughty and I know the rats just don't need it I usually eat it away from them cause I just feel bad, that's rare though! They always get a bit of what I'm having. Sergi and my parrot have just shared some toast!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I regret only the chocolate icecream. -.- now if Dean gets a wiff of it he goes crazy. Up and down the cage pushing at the door. Clicking his teeth. If I have some while he's out he jumps into my lap and dives head first into the bowl. Its the one sticky thing he likes.


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

Bahah XD The beer and the mountain dew in the mouth thing made me smile the most. I just transferred my rats from the living room to their new cage in my room. The first thing my mom said was "Good, now they won't be able to sit and stare at me while I eat and beg for food they're not supposed to have!" She works second shift and would frequently come in from work and have a bowl of cereal... they would often each get a honey nut cheerio a piece. They've had small bits of lots of things... if it's something that would be really bad for them they only get about a mouthful though. They've had lettuce off of sandwiches with a little mayo still attached, ham, bread, ice cream...

Oh and Fiver found a piece of potato chip down in the couch the other day that my dad dropped. That may be the worst :\ If they are begging for a potato chip and mom wants to give them one I have a can of gerber baby puff things that look like cheetos that I make her give them instead. Which still is not great, but not as bad as a real potato chip XD

Studying the things that are good for them has actually made me a lot more conscious of what I eat


----------



## ~catty pillar~ (Jun 22, 2014)

I fed monty a small piece of pizza. He wanted a lot more but I had to say no. Makes you feel bad saying it but its whats best for the ratties.


----------



## scurvey27 (Dec 31, 2013)

I succumbed to the watery-eyed begging stares and gave my boys a piece of a Cheeto Puff earlier today. Horrible, I know, because I'm sure I'll never get them to eat a piece of broccoli ever again :/


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

OK so the other day I met a slow witted young fellow who told me he killed his rat by giving it soda. So I suppose that strikes me as a really bad idea.... I never tried it... and likely never will.

But my wife has been redecorating, read that to mean she's invited people that don't speak English into our home with sledge hammers. So we've all been living on pizza and junk food for the past few weeks and my rats are actually refusing to eat pizza!? They are also turning up their noses at corn chips, and fried chicken.... (yes, rats can apparently overdose on junk food) Last night I went out and bought them some trail mix after they finished off my wife's pecan pie scraps and still looked hungry.

If you ask my rats what the very worst thing I've ever tried to feed them was, they will tell you it's lab blocks. I have pounds of the stuff laying around and our rats wont touch it. They would rather dumpster dive the kitchen trash for leftovers or go hungry for days than consider a single healthy lab block. 

Yesterday, I turned around to see Cloud surface out of the trash bin and I couldn't help wondering; Who threw away such a perfectly good rat?


----------



## delaineew (Jun 28, 2014)

Vanilla ice cream, baked pretzels, sparingly though. They enjoy bbq flavored sunflower seeds and they just love the ice cream!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I think once I gave them the tiniest pieces of bacon. uh oh. I don't let them have much bad food at all.

One junk food thing I will never give them again is cheez its. I wouldn't give them those but I was making snack mix and some fell out of the bowl on to my dirtyish stove.
IT WAS AN ALL OUT WAR even though there was one for each of them! They liked them too much!


----------



## Biku (Mar 12, 2014)

My rats are so spoiled XD I've given them bits of pizza crust, raspberry jelly, crackers, a couple of licks of a butterscotch candy, mac and cheese. I just can't resist those begging faces. I also once had a rat get drunk by stealing an alcohol pad (for disinfection). He only bit it once before we got it away from him, but he was wobbly for about an hour afterward. After a long nap he was fine, though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

I fed them some pizza today! And a little bit of a pork chop yesterday...hehehe, they get spoiled. I haven't felt much like drinking for the past few weeks but as I mentioned in a previous thread, I always give the rats a little bit of my beer or wine when I have some. They go wild for it! (I always let the beer sit for a bit first to make sure it's not very carbonated. My rats do fart a lot though!)


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

Cheese curls, they love them.


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

Chocolate, Jelly beans, salt and vinegar chips. Once I had a party and everyone wanted to feed my rats candy and I kept stopping people but it's not like I could guard the cage all night  . The next morning they still had leftover candy and chips in their cage. My rats have never had treats leftover! I felt soo bad but they seemed fine. They lived long lives


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Cheez doodles. :X

They love them, and hearing all the crunching simultaneously is adorable and hilarious. Only once in a while though!


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

Corn twists!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I WILL NEVER EVER GIVE MY GIRLS NAUGHTY SNACKS AGAIN! I learned my lesson:

The naughtiest thing I have ever fed them was chips and cheese dip. I was eating it and giving them little chip crumbs and then thought, hey, I bet theyd like the cheese dip too. So I gave them each a piece of chip with cheese dip on it and DISASTER STRUCK. About 5 minutes later I noticed Penelope (the pig of the group) couldnt breathe thru her nose. At first I had NO idea what was going on. She was breathing with her mouth instead of her nose and I instantly panicked. I saw her nose was covered in whiteish yellow goo I had no idea what it was and thought maybe I had killed her by giving her the cheese dip. Like she was having some kind of reaction...or she was choking on something. I was on the verge of tears. She kept sneezing and her mouth was open. I finally wiped all the stuff off her nose and noticed it smelt like something familiar. Then it clicked. It was the cheese dip. Penelope somehow managed to get it all over her nose. So much so that it blocked her nostrils. After I got it all off she sneezed a few times and was back to normal.

But holy shi* I was scared. It was like a sign from the rattie gods. They were mad at me for giving her junk food. NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Lol!!! Oh dear  ^^ maybe no more dips or runny treats for your rats again! My lot love custard, like so much. They could easily eat a full tin of custard between them! It's only a birthday or surgery treat though and it's always the low sugar one !


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

I gave each of my rats a small nilla wafer with marshmallow creme on it the other day. That was a mistake because they tracked that marshmallow stuff EVERYWHERE. They did love it, though.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a pretty strict policy with my rats... If I wouldn't eat it, they shouldn't eat it either. I usually don't (occasionally I do, but...) eat candy, so I do not let them eat junk like chocolate bars,...

I took them to visit a friend, and I noticed that chip was spending a lot of time on her desk,,, and she said "oh, there's chocolate over there"...... About 1/2 of those mini bars was eaten, and she was still going at it !!! 

Now, any time chocolate is even in the same room, she somehow sniffs it out!!! She lovvessss chocolate, and goes nuts for it more than any other food! >___<


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

...ice cream. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh god, my rats have always gotten unhealthy food every now and again.

• chicken-in-a-biskit crackers.
• cake 
• little Debby snacks.
• potato chips
• sugary cereals
• sports drinks (non carbonated) 
• much more.

All these are rare treats, for the most part I try to keep their diet as balanced as possible.


When I had my Gambit, he'd eat breakfast with me a lot. my dad used to make me an omelette every Saturday morning. So, Gam would sit on my shoulder while I ate and I'd cut a piece of it off and raise the fork up to my shoulder and he'd grab it and eat it. And on days when he was feeling extra mischievous he'd try to go bobbing for marshmallows in my lucky charms.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Haha awwwww! My rats also love lucky charms  and cookie crisp, golden nuggets, sugar puffs and wheetabix


----------

